# Finally--Some common sense!



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Wyoming farmer case with EPA over stock pond and water settled. (But at what cost?)

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2016/05/10/wyoming-welder-facing-16m-in-fines-beats-epa-in-battle-over-stock-pond.html

Ralph


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm glad he got it worked out that had to be nerve racking to set around and think about all those fines that's a lot of money.
But that is where I think the epa was over steping their boundry and in my opinion the should be reeled in they have to many tree hugging nemrods running around with out any common sense.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Poor guy probably lost 2 years off the end of his life with all the stress.

My old man got into a big law suit with a local township supervisor that lasted 4 years. Supervisor used tactics you'd never dream of in a civilized society to wear my father out. 
Eventully, he finally won, but he never was the same man afterwards. He lost his will to work and faith in the "justice" system. 
I was deposed and somewhat involved in the case and got to see just how cruel and sick people with a little government power can be.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Poor guy probably lost 2 years off the end of his life with all the stress.
> 
> I was deposed and somewhat involved in the case and got to see just how cruel and sick people with a little government power can be.


Been there myself. The legal system simply wears you down emotionally and financially. And the bureaucrats are professionals at lying, cheating and stealing.

Ralph


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My old man sued under the RICO act and was about to win, they settled the case on the courtroom steps. 
If you are found guilty under RICO, it's "treble damages" (3X the amount sued for) and people go to jail. 
None of the "good people" of the local township government wanted to go to jail and the townships insurance company didn't want to pay 3X.
My dad got justice, but they ruined him for a while. Took him 10 years to get over it. He was a great person. Never looked for trouble. The township messed with him too much. When my old man was "in", it's ALL IN...fists, elbows, lawyers, guns, whatever it takes...
There's a lot of miserable people out there just waiting to mess with you for no good reason many are tin star government types who have a little taste of power and just lookin for somebody to use it on.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I lost all faith in our "system" years ago.

Gubmint=little tin pot dictators IMHO. No exceptions.

Later! OL J R


----------

